

Cpanel University! But you're doing it all wrong!  - kezzah
http://www.anchor.com.au/blog/2011/10/cpanel-university-youre-doing-it-all-wrong/

======
gatlin
I work for a host which depends on cpanel. I've co-written an application
similar to Fantastico called QuickInstall and it integrates with cPanel.
(well, I did the rewrite - don't blame me for version 1!).

cpanel is mind bogglingly stupid. It packages its own Perl binary which is
incompatible with a lot of modern modules and features. The API has way too
much unnecessary cruft. On top of that, the interface is hideous and
unorganized.

I pushed to rewrite it but apparently people really depend on it and will jump
ship.

------
lukeholder
I do think there is a huge opportunity in the market for a cpanel competitor
that is far more user friendly. Integration the chef would be good also.

~~~
terinjokes
It seems the biggest issue is that cpanel/plesk makes it easy for non-system
administrators to setup a web hosting company. I don't think a cpanel
competitor could solve that problem.

~~~
kezzah
that's exactly it! It makes running a hosting company an easy, point and click
affair -- and that is somewhat the point I am trying to make.

